# Tips for Marketing Hay



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pulled some of these together while I was surfing. Hope some find them helpful and a tidbit that may be nice to know.

http://www.maes.msu.edu/upes/agtomm_2009/hay.pdf

http://www.uwex.edu/ces/crops/uwforage/MarketingHayFOF.htm

Hay Marketing

images.hayconference.com/files/16/Tim%20Stanton.ppt


----------



## gwillie44 (Nov 24, 2008)

In God we trust, all others CASH!


----------

